

Cox invokes DMCA to disconnect first time file sharers. How is this legal? - milkshakes
http://imgur.com/vsnmm

======
wmf
The DMCA says the provider has to take down the specified file, but since Cox
can't reach into your computer and stop sharing that file they just disable
your whole connection. This has been going on for years.

The DMCA was meant to apply to hosting providers and there is some debate
about how it should be interpreted for broadband, leaving leeway for ISPs to
interpret the law the way Cox does.

